# Parking in Monaco



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We are flying down to a villa near St Tropez in September for a weeks holiday with family. 
We have hires a Renault traffic minibus for the week and intend to have a day trip to Monaco. 
We have been several times but always in a car and usually park in an underground carpark next to the gardens in front of the casino but due to the height won't be able to use it this year. 
Has anyone any ideas for parking not underground? 
Thanks 
James


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Monaco*

Hi 
Not much use, but much better to travel on the train. Lovely views too.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alshymer 
Thank you for that it sound an idea worth looking into. 
Where would you recommend we start the journey? 
We are staying in La Garde Freinet between St Tropez and the motorway. 
Also where is the station in Monaco, I cant picture it? 
James


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
We stayed on the Aire at St Maxime and had to get a bus to St Raphael station for the train to Monaco. Try the SNCF website.
I suppose that you could park in St Raphael.
Maybe one can catch a train from St Tropez -not sure.
The station in Monaco is underground but a very easy walk from there, into the city.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

There is underground parking for campers in Monaco, it is in the centre so must be close to the underground car park, didn't use it but saw signs for it last year.


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Underground parking west side of marina just past the raz kaz bar.

John.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

John
What sort of height limit is the carpark?
James


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

stayed just out side St Tropez 3 weeks ago, there is no train station from St tropez, the nearest station being St Maxime, cost on the bus 2 Euro's yes 2 Euro's or you could catch the ferry from St Tropez to St Maxime but not sure of cost. another tip get the early train direct to Monaco or you will have to change at Nice ( I think it goes at 09:15) SNCF did do a 12.90 Euro return special offer. And the train station is plumb bang in the middle of Monaco.
Hope this helps


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

JP We had a Ford Galaxy

John.


----------

